# Hidden treasure



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

In a corner behind several other containers, I hadn't been watching this guy grow out. I don't normally wear my reading glasses when doing water changes so I missed him somehow. I needed to take some pictures for my Aquabid auctions when I found him yesterday to my wonderfull surprise! A Platinum White, Red White and Blue tri-band Halfmoon.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's a nice fish chard ; but you could never enter him in competition...by the time you get done writing down what he is the event will be over....lol

platinum white red white and blue tri band halfmoon.....
that sure is a mouthful......but still a damn nice lookin fish...i would even buy one of them...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey it's uncle Sam!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, the most patriotic fish I have seen! He is BEAUTIFUL!!! Wow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

He is beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chard, are you going to sell, show, or start a line from him?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Established line*

He is 4th generation Red, White and Blue Butterfly Halfmoon. He just has a bit more banding than most. Here's where he gets it from. The Father, Grandfather and some Uncles.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

He is the nicest looking of them all, though


----------



## ScottMaganay (Mar 28, 2012)

that's a nice fish chard


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Chard56 said:


> He is 4th generation Red, White and Blue Butterfly Halfmoon. He just has a bit more banding than most. Here's where he gets it from. The Father, Grandfather and some Uncles.


Simply beautiful!


----------

